# ... and I'm a carve-a-holic.



## twoclones (Oct 7, 2012)

Even on a Sunday I cannot stop. This morning I decided to carve a simple mushroom because I need some low priced inventory. But noooo. I just couldn't stop at 'simple'. 







and I need to reclaim some room in the studio area so I used up some 4" think cottonwood slabs. Chairs are 58" tall. These will be carved tomorrow. 






Everything else I did was sanding or spraying sealers so I guess I actually can do something other than carve.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Oct 9, 2012)

Did you get your chairs carved? I'm anxious to see how they turned out!


----------



## Gjt1980 (Oct 10, 2012)

What type of wood is that mushroom?
I had a go at carving with my saws but it was in cotton wood, i did manage to carve a giraffe cause that is what my mother in-law wanted. Cotton wood just did not seem like the best wood to use, what is the best wood?


----------



## twoclones (Oct 10, 2012)

Gjt1980 said:


> What type of wood is that mushroom?
> I had a go at carving with my saws but it was in cotton wood, i did manage to carve a giraffe cause that is what my mother in-law wanted. Cotton wood just did not seem like the best wood to use, what is the best wood?



The mushroom is some kind of yellow pine. 

Cottonwood can be pretty stringy depending on which direction the saw is running through the wood but it can be carved and is very light weight when dry. 

As far as which wood is best to carve with a saw, this always depends on your location. In Michigan, I suspect the local carvers favor White Pine. On the West Coast of Oregon and Washington, Western Cedar is everyone's favorite. 

I live in the desert of Eastern Washington and all of the above mentioned woods crack terribly in this arid environment. For me Sycamore is the best I can get with Mulberry being a favorite. 

My Cottonwood Pig...


----------



## twoclones (Oct 10, 2012)

lumberjackchef said:


> Did you get your chairs carved? I'm anxious to see how they turned out!



The chairs have not been carved yet. I landed a commissioned carving job so the chairs have been delayed.


----------



## Gjt1980 (Oct 10, 2012)

How much easier is it to carve with the right chain and bars?
I have ground the rakes down a little extra to get some more bite, i am using the low kickback chains


----------



## twoclones (Oct 10, 2012)

Gjt1980 said:


> How much easier is it to carve with the right chain and bars?
> I have ground the rakes down a little extra to get some more bite, i am using the low kickback chains



Are you asking about a dime tip carving bar setup? While great, those are for small details and standard bars are used for the bulk of the wood removal. I think it's more a question of having a bar and chain in good condition. 

You might be interested in buying Mike McVays video "7 Easy Pieces" in which he demonstrates carving with a standard, roller tip, bar and chain.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Oct 18, 2012)

lumberjackchef said:


> Did you get your chairs carved? I'm anxious to see how they turned out!



I also want to see those chairs when you get them finished.


----------



## twoclones (Oct 18, 2012)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> I also want to see those chairs when you get them finished.



OK but the chairs are on hold until I finish some commissioned works. First a giant Scotty dog, currently a multi-critter birch stump which I hope to detail tomorrow, then carve a pine stump for use as one end of a bench at an apartment complex, and finally recondition and reseal 3 stumps 'we' carved about 4 years ago. 

Das hunden.


----------

